# Finally... Will your body be ready?



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

*This thread is part of the "Coming Civil War" group of threads.
Please see the Primer/Premise thread --> HERE <-- for context and links to other related topics.*

My personal struggle...
I've been a desk jockey since graduating college. My teen and college years were all spent outside throwing hay bales, stringing fence, digging ditches, cutting trees, shoveling stalls, busting concrete, running a tractor, building barns, and running horses. I was a strong lad. 6ft. 175lbs of lean machine.
That framework is still there. Only now it is insulated under thick layers of "protection".
Last weigh in, I was 270lbs. SOME of that is additional muscle from months-long bouts of hard weight lifting. The rest of it is years-long bouts with Little Debbie. She always seems to win.

I'm not trying to sugar coat this... I am NOT in fighting shape.
But I am trying to change that.

I see what could be coming, I am convinced more now than I was when I started this string of threads.
But *this* topic, this one I'm writing up at this very moment, was the spark that spurred on ALL of the rest.
I am expected to be my family's mighty warrior, protector of the keep, defender of the young and innocent... and I get winded bending over to tie my shoes.
This has to change.
I MUST CHANGE!
I printed out a single question in large font on a sheet of paper that now sits next to the monitor I'm typing in front of at this moment. I printed it on the night this whole idea struck me to start his conglomeration of threads...
It says:

*"WILL YOU BE READY?"*

It started as a call to myself to fix my bad habits. I need to be ready, not only for my sake, but for my family's sake. I need to correct the things I know I can fix in me. I can't fix you, or anyone else, but I can fix me. That was my goal. That is what grew into these 30 threads of discussion. Will I be ready for what is coming?

Once I committed to myself that I would change, it occurred to me that I could trigger others to look into their own lives and see what they needed to do to prepare for what I see in our future. All the questions started flooding my mind. All of the areas I'd never considered, or never tried to "make real" in my own head. All of them, and more, would come out over the next two weeks.

At the time of this writing, November 3rd is 23 days away. This all kicks off sometime after that date. Some believe we are already there. With the latest news of a Trump supporter being shot by a Trump hater hired as "security" after the Trump supporter sprayed pepper spray, those who believe we are already there have more support than ever.

What can you do to improve your physical health to ensure you are still kicking when this kicks off? What can you change now that will positively alter your life 23+ days from now to put you in a better position to deal with what's coming?

I'm dropping weight and starting cardio. Adding some weight conditioning back in will help to get the muscles back in working order. Just getting your muscle groups used to doing work again can make you feel stronger, as your body corrects the nervous system's interaction with fast and slow muscle fibers that have deteriorated from less use. In a week or two of doing normal lifting of moderate weight, you will feel stronger even if you gain zero muscle mass. I'm serious. Give it a try.

Start eating better.
Drink less.
Smoke less.
Move around more.

Yeah, it's gonna suck. But it will suck a lot less than what you might be dealing with in two months. Get in better shape now so you can deal with troubling times later.

It's coming.

*Be ready.*


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Well at least this is an easy answer. NO! 

Ok, so I'm a little over weight. Well maybe more than a little. Plus I'm getting old. Ok, so I am old. Pushing 70 isn't easy. One thing I can pass along to the youngins is getting old isn't for sissy's. 

I've had back surgery so the spine is okay now but I still have a stiff back about half the time. One knee is titanium and the other needs to be replaced at some point. I'm putting that off as long as I can. And my wife tells me I smoke too much. She's a non-smoker so my man cave is in the garage. 

We have a treadmill and I know I should use it more often but I usually hit my 10k steps per day anyhow. I'm still active, well unless I'm playing my PS4. then that kills the steps that day.

But I'm still an old guy who can be an asshole when called for. When it comes time to tell people to get off my lawn, I may or may not tell them. They just might have to figure it out the hard way. That will depend on them. Just sayin.......

The world may decide I need to lose weight and stop smoking. I won't go hungry but I'll be cutting back and will lose weight. They may not like the attitude of someone who has been forced to quit smoking.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Will have to admit to being on the same boat. Had lost nearly 40 pounds last winter into spring. Walking 2 miles a day and lifting weights besides working. Don't really know why the Covid 39 hit so hard but I found all that lost weight this summer. Have to remember how great I felt and actually had a little spring in my step back then.

Your 100% right. Need this little kick in the rear end to get started again. Thanks.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I will be 61 in December. Arthritis is taking it's toll on my knees and shoulders, 3 ruptured disks in my back that I know of, I m carrying extra pounds and my eyes aren't what they used to be. I am back to walking but my running days are over, my knees wont take it, and I swim while the weather holds. The back issue makes weight work difficult. I won't be going toe to toe with a 21 year old. I am also an army of one so without support I won't last long against a determined foe of any number. I will do the best I can with what I have for as long as I can.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

In the movie, The Patriot, Mel Gibson is confronted with the possibility of going to war . . . and at first is very much against it.

His little speech said these words: "But mark my words . . . this war will be fought not on the frontier . . . or on some distant battlefield . . . but amongst us . Among our homes . . . our children will learn of it with their own eyes . . . and the innocent will die with the rest of us . . . "

The coming conflict if it arrives as many of us expect . . . will be just as Mel Gibson spoke.

But that was then the cost of freedom . . . was the cost in Lincoln's day . . . and is seriously beginning to look like the cost in our day.

In the Bible book of Esther . . . she is confronted about possibly losing her life . . . or saving the nation of Israel . . . her uncle asks her: " For if thou altogether holdest thy peace at this time, then shall there enlargement and deliverance arise to the Jews from another place; but thou and thy father's house shall be destroyed: *and who knoweth whether thou art come to the kingdom for such a time as this? *" (Esther 4:14 (KJV))

That may be our lot . . . and so be it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Short answer.. maybe. LOL. Probably not though.

I too will be 61 in December but I’m in fairly good shape despite physically abusing my body in my youth. Knee surgeries and a bad back are the issues. But, I’m 6’7”, 215 and that is what I was in college. I’ve stayed healthy, can move, could still play ball some, walk and the Wench has me eating right along with vitamins. 

My body will not be ready like a 20, 30 year old be it will be as ready as most 40 or 50 year olds. I dare say, with a still flat stomach I’m probably in better shape that some of these millennials. 

But no.. my body is not fit for war.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Still in my forties, but fifty sure is getting close. All the guns, ammo and preps aren't gonna benefit if I can't be there to implement them. I need to do better as well.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Ditto, ditto, and some ditto...

Slightly overweight...61 next March...not the best knees...arthritis...degenerative disks in lower back and neck...However, I do what I need and try not to sit on my butt too much - ask my wife 

However, I couldn't keep up with younger folks...I also don't plan on going out and seeking the fight - someday, it will come to me, I'm sure. We are going to work on getting together with the closest neighbors - who all seem pretty friendly, and most shoot on their property, as I do. However, I won't just sit on my butt if they bring the fight to me...I'll die standing, with lots of brass around me - OK, some cheap steel too! 

I try though, pushups, recumbent bike each evening, stretching, lots of yard work, gardening, etc...no gym, not buff...I need work, yes, work...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Nope.
Age 72, one total knee replacement and need the other one done. Walking more than 100 yards is quite painful.
One shoulder was totally ruined 35 years ago, it’s been held together with screws and wire since 2010. Other one needs to be rebuilt.
But, due to cataract surgery 20 years ago I can still see the gunsights just fine.
And I don’t understand sissies who say an M1 rifle is “too heavy”.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Interesting OP. Not to beat a dead horse but at 60 I've never felt better and I mean that sincerely. I'm healthier and more energetic that at any other time in my life. I attribute my current condition to the Keto diet: Very low carbs (zero sugar or processed foods); moderate protein; and high levels of healthy fats (coconut oil, avocado oil, olive oil, ghee, butter from grass-fed cows, etc.). I lost 70lbs in a year and hardly had to workout in the process. I'm more ready for SHTF today than I was 5 or 10 years ago.

Arthritis, gout, acne, bursitis, back pain, etc. ... all gone!!!


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And I don't understand sissies who say an M1 rifle is "too heavy".


It would certainly make a wonderful club in a pinch.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> .................And I don't understand sissies who say an M1 rifle is "too heavy".


My WW2 Navy uncle never had a good word for the Garand . . . and while I don't recall all the complaints . . . they were there.

Obviously . . . when the gunny handed me my Garand and a 8 clip bandolier of ammo to go down country with . . . I was not a happy camper.

One of my favorite Navy days was the day I handed our gunny the Garand . . . and he handed me a brand new cosmolene clean M14.

I still don't like the Garand . . . but would take it in a pinch . . . as I know what I can do with it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2020)

Is my body ready for the SHTF? No. I mainly think about prepping for "kids" and grandkids. 
At this stage of the game, going out in a blaze of glory looks more and more like the ticket.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am not in the shape I once was. I am in better shape than any my age I know.. I can still out run many. I will get by for a while yet. Part of getting old is even if you maintain your body. It takes longer to recover when pushing it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> It would certainly make a wonderful club in a pinch.


Yup. I can come upwards with a butt stroke hard enough to put your family jewels in your nasal cavity.:devil:

Slash and smash, parry and thrust, heck with that 10+ pounds of wood and steel ya don't even need a bayonet on the end.:tango_face_smile:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Nope. Not at all. Structural damage makes normal living less than enjoying and the ortho warned me against working out. 

I’ll just do the best that I can.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> I'll just do the best that I can.


As will many of us.


----------



## Btp2332 (Sep 23, 2020)

I’m 35 and think I’m in decent all around shape. I lift weights a lot, ride my bicycle, kayak, do sprints, elliptical, and recently I tried out for our swat team and gassed running up and down bleachers at a small college stadium while carrying a ballistic shield. As I was doing it I thought this isn’t good I’m only half way done with the test. I passed the entire test with 40 seconds to spare but that was an eye opener. I think like some that hunkering down and fighting might be a better option then running around the country side carrying 50 pounds of gear if shtf.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm 53 years old and have not been near a gym since high school.

Today was the first day of our Fall round up. My arms, shoulders and back are killing me from spending the entire afternoon heaving bales of hay getting ready for the afternoon feeding. My knees and hips barely work from spending about 6 hours this morning riding hard gathering cows and calves and bringing them in. Every inch of exposed skin on my entire body is bright red from sunburn or wind burn (or both). In short, I hurt worse than I have at any time since... our last round up in early July.

I have no idea if I am physically strong enough to deal with whatever might come. The only thing I know for sure is that I am tough enough to work through the pain without slowing down. That is a good thing since tomorrow and Wednesday are sorting and pen work which means getting kicked several times by cows and calves. I have not yet made a determination if I am going to climb in the pens and help sort bulls this year. Bulls scare the shit out of me and I am not as fast as I was a few years ago.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I went to our area's gym this morning before the sun was fully up. I try to get there five times per week, with Saturday off.

I got the message as a younger man. I saw what over-eating, smoking and liquor did to a guy. And now that I just turned 70 years old, I'm still lifting a little more every time--and I even have all my hair! Oh, it's gray and white, but it's there! And remember, I hate doing crunches...

I'm not sure if you can start a regimen like this at 50 or 60 years old. I'd walk the track, and get onto one of those "reverse escalator" models that force you to lift your leg for each step. This will begin to strengthen you quads and build endurance.

Don't forget about your back. Just about everyone I know has had a back problems, and usually it's from too-much-too-quick and/or sloppy technique.

I would also read the articles on our elite soldiers and how they prepared. They are retired and they still could do the job. It might put a bee in your bonnet.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have met @Inor And I do not believe there is an ounce of fat on him.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Since the lockdown I no longer go to the gym. But I do get exercise cleaning the house. Three story house plus a laundry room in the basement. There's a lot of scrubbing, lifting and carrying stuff up and down the stairs....I walk my husky-shepherd every day 30-40 mins. He's a real musher dog. 

I try not to eat crap and I keep myself strict on the wine--two glasses max. I luvs the wine.

Not on any medications and I take my vitamins. Blood pressure still good. I still need to lose some weight. Working on it. It gets harder at 58, though. Tried doing keto, but to live without bread and wine, I'd rather not.


----------

